# Harold Van Doren all Aluminum Bicycle



## Phattiremike (May 18, 2021)

I'm trying to find information on a aluminum child's belt drive bicycle, it's been referred to as the Harold Van Doren bicycle.  It's also been said Van Doren was responsible for the "Skippy" scooter and wagon design.  My research shows both Van Doren and John Rideabout were partners in that design but I can't find any reference to the bicycle.  Research shows Van Doren designed art deco appliances, razors, clocks, vending machines, air conditioners and much more but I cant find this bike.  I possessed another Van Doren a few years ago at that time I reached out to the special research center at Syracuse Universities Library after reading they had archived documentation on Van Doren's designs.  They're response was they couldn't find anything on an aluminum bicycle in their archives as it related to Van Doren.  They mentioned several listings they found on e-bay but could find no proof that they were a Van Doren design.  Van Doren and Rideabout were designing for American National Company when they did the Skippy line but I find no reference to the aluminum framed bicycle on the internet?

This latest acquisition was scored at Memory Lane, thank you Mark and Shawn for the connection.  The first bike was destroyed in shipping and was sent back.
Any help in the identification of the bike would be appreciated, maybe an ad somewhere or even a mention of it being a Van Doren or Rideabout bicycle??
I'm in the process of buffing the aluminum and will restripe the disk wheels once it's shining, so more pictures to come.

-mike


----------



## 1motime (May 18, 2021)

Amazing piece!  In very good condition.  Looks hardly used


----------



## Superman1984 (May 18, 2021)

I wish I could help but you've shared something I wish was made in an Adult Size or even 24"  . I would love to do the wheels in this pattern 


Of Course ALL Polished that thing is going to be a Unique Beauty!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 18, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I wish I could help but you've shared something I wish was made in an Adult Size or even 24"  . I would love to do the wheels in this pattern View attachment 1414321
> Of Course ALL Polished that thing is going to be a Unique Beauty!



That would be cool on the rims!!


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2021)

Very Cool!


----------



## juvela (May 18, 2021)

-----

relative of game show contestant?


---

slightly surprised by absence of belt tension adjustment


---













						HELP TO IDENTIFY BICYCLE  Los Angeles   1948-1950 | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					






					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## AndyA (May 18, 2021)

Uncle Mike:
Check this link to article from Collectors Weekly. There may be a clue there. Have fun!





__





						Very cool vintage child's "space age" aluminum bicycle. | Collectors Weekly
					

Shop for—and learn—about vintage and antiques. Browse the best of eBay, connect with other collectors, and explore the history behind your favorite finds.




					www.collectorsweekly.com


----------



## cr250mark (May 19, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> relative of game show contestant?
> 
> ...






juvela said:


> -----


----------



## cr250mark (May 19, 2021)

Expand to view reply above
Tensioner nut is present on lower crank case


----------



## juvela (May 19, 2021)

-----

thank you!  ; ^ )

-----


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 9, 2022)

UPDATE.  I've been re-working the Van Doran - just didn't care for the first attempt to clean and shine it up.  The 92 year old metal master I met a few months ago who gave me pointers on the proper "how to process" of aluminum cleaning was a blessing.  Check out some updated pictures, minor detail work to be done but I couldn't be happier with the results.  PLEASE if anyone finds documentation on this bike please let me know what you find.
 BTW, I met Leon Dixon a few months ago we went back and forth via email about this bike he's not sure it's a bicycle he's ever seen and all of his records are in another state, I'm hoping he comes through with something in the future.

-Mike


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 9, 2022)

That is amazing, Mike!! .... WOW .... never would have expected to see how that bike really Pops! 
and those pics in James "museum" just made me drool !! ....  I need to go change my shirt now ...
Great Job!! Cheers! CCR Dave (P.S. looking forward to seeing you in March at Pete's place!!)


----------



## 1motime (Jan 9, 2022)

Great job!  Shiny and very even polish and the texture on the castings show a nice contrast. 
Those wheel discs tell it all.  Can't hide anything with those reflections!
Looks like it has found a good home


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 9, 2022)

Sprocket side no dents or dings on the disc rims back side a minor ding or 2.  Thanks for the compliments it was a labor of love, lol.


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 16, 2022)

For archival reference here is a Van Doren that sold at Auction in January 2021 (photos from auction listing)


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you for sharing, was there a description on the bike?

-mike


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 16, 2022)

Here is auction listing. No description other than stating Harold Van Doren Aluminum Bicycle. Price realized was $320.00


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 16, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Here is auction listing. No description other than stating Harold Van Doren Aluminum Bicycle. Price realized was $320.00
> 
> View attachment 1571381




thanks for posting 
Different lower crank housing or custom repair bracket
Also looks like remnants of something on headtube - decal ??
Cool 

mark


----------



## 1motime (Feb 16, 2022)

Steel bracket looks to be for preventing bottom bracket from twisting.  Well made and square nuts might be original.  Lots of sideways torque while pedaling.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 16, 2022)

@Blue Streak thanks for sending the auction description.  I was hoping for some better documentation.
Mark, I thought the same about a possible decal but if you look there appears to be black paint flaking on other area's of the bike.
Bottom bracket repair who knows???
Mike


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2022)

@Phattiremike / Mike that is a Really Beautiful shine job🤤❗

I dig the red pin striping done around everything & on those discs 😉

If that's not original to it 🤷🏻‍♂️ It Should Have Been❗


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you @Superman1984.  From the few bikes I’ve seen the strips were on the rims, remnants of the strips were on this bike when I got it.  The shine took a lot of time and elbow grease.
mike


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 25, 2022)

I recently got one also! Great info!


----------

